# 29 Gallon Tank - Jack Dempsey Stocking Ideas?



## enragingchaos (Feb 29, 2008)

I am currently cycling a 29 gallon tank. I have a pleco and Jack Dempsey in a 10 gallon that I'm moving to the 29 gallon. (Jack Dempsey was smaller when I got it and is now ready to move into a bigger tank. 

I was wanting some stocking ideas. Is there really anything I can do? Other than add another Jack Dempsey? 

I want to have more than the one fish but there aren't really any fish I can put with the Jack is there? 

Any input/suggestions/comments/advice is VERY appreciated! 

Thanks Guys and Gals,
Enraging Chaos


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

What kind of pleco? and if im not mistaken JD's get to big for your 29 gallon. and way to big for a ten. If you have a comon pleco you will want a 75 gallon or larger. and for The JD needs atleast a 55 gallon. I wouldnt add any more fish. IHMO


----------



## enragingchaos (Feb 29, 2008)

mollies said:


> What kind of pleco? and if im not mistaken JD's get to big for your 29 gallon. and way to big for a ten. If you have a comon pleco you will want a 75 gallon or larger. and for The JD needs atleast a 55 gallon. I wouldnt add any more fish. IHMO


It IS a common pleco. I didn't know what I was doing when I bought it or I would have gotten a bristle nose or some otos.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

K Do you plan on upgrading down the road to a bigger tank? You should in a couple of months need a 55 at the least. Or maybe rehome your fish and get smaller fish for you size of tank. IMHO


----------



## enragingchaos (Feb 29, 2008)

I may need to find a home. I don't really have the budget/space for a 55 gallon. 

Even then, one 55 gallon tank, only one Jack Dempsey?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

In a 55 you could keep all the fish you have and add one more JD. The only reason i say to rehome them is because they get way to big for a 30 gallon Sorry. if you would like help with stoking your tank we would be glad to assist you.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

I would say a minimum of a 75 gallon for the JD, Pleco, and another JD.

If you just kept the two fish you could probably get away with a 55.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

From what I read here from you so far; I'd honestly suggest to sell JD and maybe even the pleco. Then inform yourself what works with your water and tank size and re-stock with SMALL fish.
Even if you came across extra $ I can't see you really being happy with a 75g and 2 JDs.


----------

